# Names??



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

I may adopt a 6 month old Aussie, or 3 month old GSD. I have some names picked out (they both are female). Help me out!


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

And if you don't like any, then please recommend some


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Lovely names, but I would use Leia. Annabelle is also close to Bella, your poodle's name. If you wanted to stay with the B's and if you wanted a German name for a gsd, how about Bertha?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I'd kinda wait and see what type of personality they have..I rescued a gsd 3mth old years ago that came with the chelsea,,this dog was NOT a chelsea for sure LOL


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

I know 3 adorable Aussie's, Bridget (mother to my own Rowdy) Flare, and Rosie. All very smart and loving dogs.


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

JakodaCD OA said:


> I'd kinda wait and see what type of personality they have..I rescued a gsd 3mth old years ago that came with the chelsea,,this dog was NOT a chelsea for sure LOL


True... just getting your opinion


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Annabelle, although a very pretty name, makes me think of a big doey eyed cow.


----------



## Irish Kathy (Feb 17, 2013)

Annabelle :gsdbeggin:


----------



## My2shepherds (Jun 10, 2014)

Gotta go with Annabelle very feminine and lady-like... Plus I know a Lela in real life  not good....


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Franksmom said:


> I know 3 adorable Aussie's, Bridget (mother to my own Rowdy) Flare, and Rosie. All very smart and loving dogs.


 I like the name flare  I have always loved the name lilah  we picked Lobos name on our way up to meet him for the first time, we had been debating on what name to use for weeks! And Lobo wasn't even on the list, it was just a spontaneous name that was suggested with only a few miles to go before we met him for the first time, the name fits him perfect! Even without meeting them sometimes you just kind of know when you have found the right name. I come from a large family, we couldn't agree on a name for the life of us but my dad kinda half heartedly mentioned the name Lobo and immediately we all just knew that was it!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

I love both names but voted for Lela


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mac's Mom said:


> I love both names but voted for Lela


Huh? OP has been banned and the post is over a year old.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

Sunflowers said:


> Huh? OP has been banned and the post is over a year old.


I noticed quite a few of these naming polls that were a tad old made it back to the active feed today. I guess some just wanted to vote in polls and didn't quite pay attention to the dates lol.


----------

